# Dalian Amazon - RoR & Temp help!



## WaringstownCoffee (Nov 2, 2020)

Hi all,

First post on CFUK for me - although I have been lurking for a little while. I've just moved from a Gene Cafe CBR101 to the Dalian as I try to establish a little roastery here in my corner of Northern Ireland. Really enjoying getting to grips with the new roaster - I've managed to roast some drinkable coffee on it having done about 15kg so far in the last week.

I've found that the beans I was roasting lots of in the Gene (a Tanzanian AA and a Colombian Supremo) are just a bit 'flatter' and 'shorter' tasting coming out of the Dalian at the moment - and I want to try to brighten them up, maybe by about 10-20%?

I've attached a graph of the roast profile for the Tanzania & a table of my log below - Temp settings on the roast recorded were Roast 195/ Air 235.









You can see here that I'm hitting first crack at the point where by 'Roast' temp tells me I'm somewhere around 179C, but I understand (rightly or wrongly?) that 1c happens when the beans are around 195. (I guess the air temp would have been around 197 according to the table, and the analogue dial usually gives a reading somewhere in between...)

Dump was at 13:15 on this roast and I'm guessing that the temps I took are a little inaccurate - I think I recorded them after most of the beans had left the drum which probably explains the spike in temp at that point?

So - *I'm wondering how I might achieve a slightly greater RoR, to see if shortening the browning phase and achieve a slightly earlier 1c (aiming for around 9:30) might brighten the acidity of the beans. *Any thoughts on adjustments I could make? Airflow? Charge Temp? Initial temp settings?

Another thought is that in comparison with the profiles given in the 'Quick Start Guide' (I have read the longer document pretty comprehensively too though!) show higher air temps, even though my 'roaster' readings are reasonably similar.

Lots to learn for me, so collective wisdom is greatly appreciated!

Tom


----------

